
Building a unfolding Moon home, testing in Arctic Greenland for 3 cold months - kloklodk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sagaspacearchitects/lunark-building-and-testing-a-moon-home-for-everyone?ref=eeguj4
======
enkrateia96
Maybe this could be used as a self deployable emergency shelter here on Earth?
It's pretty neat that you don't have to install anything or put it together
on-site. I'm sure that feature would be useful for other places than the Moon.

